# Canon U.S.A. Launches New Professional Service & Support Center in Lyndhurst, New Jersey



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2016)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 18, 2016</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that their service operation in Ridgefield Park, New Jersey has relocated to 125 Chubb Ave., Suite 100N, Lyndhurst, New Jersey. The new Professional Service & Support Center is geared toward industry professionals and photo enthusiasts and is designed to support the imaging community in the New York metropolitan area. This facility will be open Monday through Friday from 9:00 AM to 4:30 PM on a walk-in basis with no appointments needed.</p>
<p>At this new location, Canon will showcase many of its latest imaging products in the professional products showroom with a Canon technical expert on-site to demonstrate product features and answer questions. The state-of-the-art facility also offers repair and maintenance operations for Canon’s extensive lineup of professional Cinema and Broadcast lenses, EF series photography lenses, Cinema EOS and EOS Digital SLR cameras, and high-definition camcorders. Repair operations at the facility include six state-of-the-art lens and camera adjustment rooms, Canon’s most advanced adjustment and calibration equipment, spare parts inventory, and experienced repair staff.</p>
<p>“The new facility in Lyndhurst will provide an inviting location for Canon’s existing customers as well as new customers looking to learn more about our products,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “This move also continues the expansion and improvements of our 100 percent U.S.-based service and support network.”</p>
<p>The Lyndhurst facility is one of three service facilities that Canon has made available to professional clients, joining the Canon Hollywood Professional Technology & Support Center, located in Hollywood, California, and the Chicago Professional Service & Support Center, located in Itasca, Illinois. These facilities provide local support to key markets and deliver an average repair process time of less than two days for CPS customers.</p>
<p>Additional camera and lens service facilities for both professional and consumer clients are located in Jamesburg, NJ, Costa Mesa, CA and Newport News, VA.</p>
<p>For an exciting video tour highlighting the features of the new facility, please visit: <a href="http://www.pro.usa.canon.com/lyndhurst">www.pro.usa.canon.com/lyndhurst</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

